
Evolutionary Tree-Structured Storage (2014) [pdf] - lichtenberger
http://pubsys.mmsp-kn.de/pubsys/publishedFiles/Kramis2014.pdf
======
lichtenberger
Hi all,

if anyone is interested, the implementation is available as Open Source
software: [https://github.com/sirixdb/sirix](https://github.com/sirixdb/sirix)

I recently wrote quiet some documentation at
[https://sirix.io](https://sirix.io) regarding use cases, the APIs, put up a
community forum and wrote a complete native JSON storage (besides XML) :-)

The system greatly advanced since Marc's Ph.D. thesis (now, as mentioned above
it stores also JSON besides XML in a tailored binary format, I've added
sophisticated query capabilities through Brackit
([https://brackit.org](https://brackit.org)) and temporal enhancements in
Brackit
([https://github.com/sirixdb/brackit](https://github.com/sirixdb/brackit)),
added versioned index-structures, diffing capabilities to import differences
between XML-documents or to diff revisions once stored in Sirix (and added a
currently outdated GUI with novel interactive visualizations of the
encountered differences found between any two revisions).

Next steps will be adding rewriting rules for index accesses in the query
compiler, and with the help of you, the Open Source community I want to
publish version 1.0.0 soon. Afterwards, I'd love to look into
partitioning/replication, but it's also up to you :-)

Any kind of comment, help, questions regarding the APIs or anything related
are more than welcome :-) I'll contact Marc, soon that I'm still super eager
to put forth his ideas (and some of mine and of the other students involved,
notably Sebastian Graf, who also rewrote a lot of stuff for his Ph.D.)

More than happy to answer any questions :-)

kind regards Johannes

